

Show HN: Calculate the chance of a parking ticket anywhere in San Francisco - greg
http://parkroulette.com/

======
ALee
My girlfriend just parked on a nearby street and she had a spot right next to
her, but had to move in 2 hours. So we took the chance and moved the car, but
it was still close, so she could get a ticket.

If I had known about this, we would have used it! And oh, look at that. 1%
chance of a ticket. awesome.

